# London ?



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

This may be a silly question, but does anyone know of cheap, safe, parking spots in central or west London for high siders ? I live in kent but work in London and when going off for the weekend I find that catching the train home to Kent and then having to drive back up and around the M25 adds an unnecessary 2 hours onto a Friday getaway. The obvious solution is to drive up into London early on a Friday morning, park up, do some work in the office, then tube to the vehicle and straight onto the M4/M40. London is a big place but almost impossible to find a safe place to park a motorhome at reasonable cost. Any suggestions ?

Drifter


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I did find a location on this site http://www.katsikali.plus.com/ but having emailed the site owner about some other spots he had listed, it was from another site, so may be quite an old refference, but worth a try.

You could always get some POI's for cc and the ccc sites and see if any of their sites are in the location your lookings for.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Drifter

I was once in the same situation with a caravan on tow. Luckily I found a site owner who would let me park in the corner of his site for a few pounds. I must admit I don't know London but have you considered a caravan or motorhome dealer who may let you park on their car [?] park or know of somewhere that is safe to leave your motorhome. No doubt you will be able to find something to purchase from their accessory shop!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This may not help because of the location, but I used to park my A/S Talisman on a regular, daily basis in the road alongside Southfields Underground Station (near Wimbledon). Get there very early to get a spot. The only problem I ever had in five years parking there was the occasional black mark on the side from a car wing mirror. I confess I don't know the current parking regs there.


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

I've never tried this but, Wimbledon Common has always struck me as a good spot to bed down. I don't think there are any barriers to lock but could be wrong. The windmill car park would be especially good.

Failing that, there are plenty of parking spots by the river at Hampton Court. Or the river at Kingston.

Sorry to stretch this to SW London but there are loads of places to sneak into around here.

Tony


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

Welcome to these boards.
Strikes me that your going to be a very useful guy to have around with information like that.

Keep posting.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

PS
Which Autostratus have you got.
We've got the Brownhills version of the EB.


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> PS
> Which Autostratus have you got.
> We've got the Brownhills version of the EB.


We've got an EB/SE and rereading my post I don't know why I said 'round here'. I haven't lived in Kingston for quite a bit - I'm now based in Mid Wales/Shropshire border and if anyone wants to bring their van to camp on my ground, they're more than welcome. We have six acres (a lot of it is steeply sloping) with great views. Total solitude! Just reply here and we could probably sort something out.

Glad to find such an active site - bit of a newbie (at the moment ).

Tony


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

TonyBuckley said:


> ......- I'm now based in Mid Wales/Shropshire border and if anyone wants to bring their van to camp on my ground, they're more than welcome. We have six acres (a lot of it is steeply sloping) with great views. Total solitude! Just reply here and we could probably sort something out.
> 
> Glad to find such an active site - bit of a newbie (at the moment ).
> 
> Tony


That's a lovely part of the country, Tony.
We had a mobile home (just had it taken to France) on a site between Leominster and Ludlow. We used to go west and northwest for our days out. The Elan valley was a favourite. Oh those red kites!


----------

